# TR/Agent gefunden



## bluevelvet672 (8. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe verschiedene Virenprogramme auf meinem PC laufen lassen.(Wind XP )
Es wurde eines erkannt, das TR/Agent 6144.25.

Weder das Norten, noch das AntiVir können diesen Virus löschen.
Könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben, mit welchen Programm, was es kostenlos gibt, ich solche Viren entfernen kann? 

LG und Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2007)

Eine Moeglichkeit duerfte eine Linux-LiveCD mit ClamAV und NTFS-Support darstellen.
Mit Slax kann man sich sowas auf jeden Fall zusammenstellen, ob es sowas bereits fertig gibt weiss ich grad nicht, kann es mir aber durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Eigentlich sollte es dir peinlich sein sowas zu bekommen... Agent-Trojaner verbreiten sich nicht mal selbstständig über Mails oder sowas... naja egal... der Vorwurf ist eigentlich sinnlos... jeder holt sich Viren... da kann man noch so vorsichtig sein... und es hat schon Leute gegeben mit 6000 und mehr Viren und co aufm PC... <ironie>so richtige Sicherheitsfanatiker</ironie>
Jedenfalls solltest du einfach mal im abgesicherten Modus booten, Virensoftware anwerfen und löschen lassen... ich denke es ist einfach nicht möglich, weil die entsprechenden Dateien grad von Windows ausgeführt werden... andernfalls solltest du die Vorschläge meines Vorredners ausführen.


----------



## bluevelvet672 (9. April 2007)

hallo 
Ich denke mal, dass Dir auch so einiges peinlich sein dürfte, ich weiß nicht warum es mir peinlich sein sollte, denn dafür sollte ja dieses Forum gut sein.

Aber danke für Deine Mitteilung, war sehr wichtig für mich


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Ich sagte ja, dass eigentlich jeder sich Spyware einfangen kann... nur das Maß in dem dies geschieht ist unterschiedlich... und mit nur einem Virus im Monat ist man eigentlich schon relativ weit vorn... also peinlich sein muss einem das eigentlich nicht um meine vorherige Aussage nochmal zu bestätigen...

Edit:Es gibt aber echt Leute die regen sich über alles auf 
Ich darf hier kommentieren wie ich will... besonders, wenn es zur richtigstellung meiner Aussagen geht... ich verbitte mir irgendwelche Kritik deswegen


----------

